# 0X0000001E with Win 2008R2 on S5520HC



## v-2samrc (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Day All!









Friends, need your assistance in the following:

Hardware Configuration: 
- Intel® Server Board S5520HCR 
- Intel® RAID Controller RS2MB044 
- 750GB Sata ST3750640NS (Six HDD's) 
- AXX6DRV3GEXP (Backplane) 
- Chassis: SC5600LX 
- Configured RAID 6

Initially the error was : " Windows cannot be installed to this disk. (Show details)". 
- Followed the suggestion mentioned in the weblink below: 
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/server/sb/CS-031819.htm?wapkw=(CS-031819)

While trying to install Windows 2008R2 the error code encountered at the beginning stage: 0X0000001E

The OS installs successfully if the boot drive is less than 2TB, however the requirement is to have more than 2TB boot drive.

The same setup and configuration works fine on other motherboards and also with other OS. 
*The issue is encountered only with S5520HC and 2008R2.*

PS: Windows 2008 non R2 even works fine.. 








Is there a limitation? 
OS or Mobo?

Need your suggestions here please.

Best Regards,
SAM


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is probably a limitation with Window's old MBR (Master Boot Record) system as that can handle only 32 bit values (hence the 2 TB limit), you need to change it a GPT (GUID Partition Table) before creating any partitions and installing the OS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record


----------



## v-2samrc (Apr 28, 2011)

You mean there is no way to have the boot partition more than 2 TB :-(


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Correct. You have to create an old-style partition for the boot/system drive. Then you can create GPT partition as the second drive.


----------



## v-2samrc (Apr 28, 2011)

Any web url suggestions for creating it ?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's Microsoft's FAQ for GTP and Windows:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463525


----------



## v-2samrc (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you... All I understood till now is .... OS cannot be installed in a partition more than 2TB or above.

Thank you Everyone for your contribution and support.


----------

